# ^^ndstitle-1119^^



## TPi (Jul 22, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1119^^


----------



## Squiffy (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the icon.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 22, 2006)

hell yeah!


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

The icon FTW

http://objection.4camp.net/go.php?n=99433


----------



## matt1freek (Jul 22, 2006)

Alright! is this working fine on G6?


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

What is it with nintendo and mario and sports games?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> What is it with nintendo and mario and sports games?


Erm, they are good? (not to mention that they sell good prolly)


----------



## Eruonen (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 22, 2006)

That icon makes me wish for a 2d mario bb game.


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with nintendo and mario and sports games?
> ...



Yeah, i know they're good. I remember mario tennis on the N64. Gave me hours of fun


----------



## sparky930 (Jul 22, 2006)

How playable is the game with knowing little Japanese?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Mario Jordan!
Shaquigi!

Go go!

Any pics of the actual game?
I do hope its as fun as the old NBA jam was back in the arcade days.


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jul 22, 2006)

Can't wait for the US or European release


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(sparky930 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> How playable is the game with knowing little Japanese?



Probably easily playable as it doesnt seem like a game where you need to read much.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 22, 2006)

Works fine on EZ4. Doesn't work on G6 Lite and M3.


----------



## djgarf (Jul 22, 2006)

aparantly it's not working on the m3/g6 yet....


----------



## bryehn (Jul 22, 2006)

WRG with another great pre


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Works fine on EZ4. Doesn't work on G6 Lite and M3.Â


And that's really something to be proud of, ain't it?...

Fucktard


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Works fine on EZ4. Doesn't work on G6 Lite and M3.Â



Rockman ZX now this?
Looks like my 2nd NDS Flash cart is going to be an EZ4 mini sd, that way I'll prolly have all bases covered, not to mention having a flashcart that fits the DSL perfectly.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 22, 2006)

Edit: Thank for moderator.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 22, 2006)

This game looks interesting. The advert makes it look like it relies heavily on the touchscreen which seems odd... I'll have try this one out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mario sports games are normally a lot of fun. 

Also it's worth noting that the game is rumble pak compatible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's some screenshots:


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > -Trashed post-
> ...


Might exaggerated there, but laughing at people who have an M3/G6 while game "x" or game "y" doesn't work on it is the same basicly.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 22, 2006)

I HOPE THIS WORKS ON SUPERCARD!!!!!! yay!


----------



## martin88 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> This game looks interesting. The advert makes it look like it relies heavily on the touchscreen which seems odd... I'll have try this one out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can change the control to be buttons instead of stylus in the option.

But I can't figure out what button does what yet, can anyone translate that button mapping screen?


----------



## martin88 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(memyselfandi @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> I HOPE THIS WORKS ON SUPERCARD!!!!!! yay!


It works flawlessly on SuperCard. Doesn't work on G6 Lite/M3.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 22, 2006)

Woot! The SC runs this and the m3 doesn't.


----------



## nixpins (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> But I can't figure out what button does what yet, can anyone translate that button mapping screen?


I'll grab it real quick and see what I can make of it.

EDIT: Okay, from what I can tell, on the screen that pops up when you change the ???????? option in the options menu, the controls are pretty straightforward. When you have the ball, use X to shoot, hold X to do a Dash Shot, Y and A to pass to the left or right, B to dribble, and press B followed by X for a Charge Shot. When you don't have the ball, use X to jump, Y and A to sidestep left and right, B to 'cut' or use an item, hold B to block, and press X twice to do an uppercut.

Hopefully, all of the above is as accurate as shoddy katakana translations can be. Good luck.

Another edit: Apparently, the controls are similar if you switch it to left-handed mode, only using the D-pad instead of the buttons.


----------



## anime5ever (Jul 22, 2006)

please do! i would love know the controls!


----------



## loash (Jul 22, 2006)

doesnt work on my mini-sd m3, using software reset, 1x and trim


----------



## x_comp (Jul 22, 2006)

Kudos to WRG for dumping such great titles early!



QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(memyselfandi @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I HOPE THIS WORKS ON SUPERCARD!!!!!! yay!
> ...


And then there's people complaining how DS emulators aren't fully working yet too...

Oh well, too bad we can't play it until it's patched.

The funny thing about the game is that you can play against Final Fantasy characters such as the Moogle, White Mage or Black Mage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/ab3j/index.html?link=txt


----------



## chooch81 (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry me stupid!


----------



## martin88 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(chooch81 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Sorry if this seems like a stupid question - but where can i download this from?


Read the rules: *Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE LINKS for and to websites that provide ROMs for download.*


----------



## TripleA (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(chooch81 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Sorry if this seems like a stupid question - but where can i download this from?


google is your friend




OMG YES


good to know it works on the supercard...


----------



## chooch81 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## m_babble (Jul 22, 2006)

M3..
=[


----------



## chooch81 (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry hadnt checked the rules wont ask again.  Delete my post please!


----------



## tisti (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh M3, you art failed me


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jul 22, 2006)

Well. It IS a weekend. I know labor laws suck in China but I don't think anyone is working on a patch right now.
I'm sure that by next weeked you'll all be enjoying this on your M3/G6s.


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(TripleA @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> google is your friend



Best. Sentence. Ever.

When I first saw the boxart, I thought it was a new mario adventure game. I thought the basketball was a fireball


----------



## kennyboy (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Well. It IS a weekend. I know labor laws suck in China but I don't think anyone is working on a patch right now.
> I'm sure that by next weeked you'll all be enjoying this on your M3/G6s.



Yeah...i'm sure the m3/g6 group are tight with the updates. Afterall they got Crash festival to work and it still doesn't work on SC and EZ4.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 22, 2006)

Yay for SC!  Yay for SC! Yay for SC!

Oh, and btw, crash whatever was fixed the same day/day after the m3 update was released.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(memyselfandi @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I HOPE THIS WORKS ON SUPERCARD!!!!!! yay!
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 22, 2006)

damit m3 sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how come only the crappy cards play new things like this?, and the new software just came outa few days ago for m3 what the hell is this.

P.S be glad that crash game doesn't work for supercard, becayse it sucks really


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 22, 2006)

Any idea on when M3 should have a fix for this? Or are they going to wait a while because they just did the Crash one?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about it doesn't work on the M3


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to be firing up some multiplayer tonight, there's a BATTLE MODE! Kinda like mario kart but you know, on foot. Oh and if you want to be adventurous, unpack the rom (with NDSTool, or also add DSLazy GUI) and go to the large ass 32mb+ sound file called sound_data.sdat. Should be easy to find.

Open it in a hex editor and chop away at the bottom half. Repack it and make sure its under 32mb. Copy to your media card and use normal boot. It crashes at certain areas but I could play through the first tutorial and also play through the first tournament. Haven't tried with NDSPatch or LoadMe but it also worked for my EFA 256 cart and it's writing software. Which also means that the EFA 512 cart can load it if you have one laying around. 

As I said though, it will crash at certain points but it should be enough to give the game a try till a REAL solution comes along.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


M3 is a crappy card? Noted.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's a tip: LEARN THE SUPER MOVES.

They're executed with a series of taps on the bottom screen (pattern varies by character), and I don't think they miss. From the main menu: first item, second item. That is the Super Move training section. (For example, Mario's is a letter M on the touch screen, Luigi's is an L, Peach and Daisy have an inverted triangle, Wario and Waluigi have a W, etc.) Note you don't draw the lines in the patterns, you just tap the vertices.



QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> M3 is a crappy card? Noted.



I don't have one, so I can't judge, but in my experience, the Supercard either has more compatibility in the first place or fixes compatibility issues faster. (Also, for some games [like Rockman ZX] you'll find pre-patched versions for Supercard going around before you'll find a patcher that does them properly.)


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome! 

So is this like the mario football on GC? With all the effects and all, it really was the best Mario sports game imo!


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 22, 2006)

Supercard owns DS roms, plain and simple.


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 22, 2006)

Some people can't wait a few 1 ou 2 days for a not working game being fixed, then criticize M3 compatibility for that. _They_ are crappy, not the flashcard they judge. SC doesn't worth more (or less) than M3 for DS games...



BTW, nobody seemed to answer, are there a lot of text, or is it just menus, names and tutorials ?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 22, 2006)

There is alot of text for the tutorials, but it also shows you exactly what to do and where to tap the screen. The game is just fine for people that don't know jap.


----------



## Inu268 (Jul 22, 2006)

ninja, white and black mages,moogle...shouldn't this be called mario and ff basket?


----------



## Kagaden (Jul 22, 2006)

The way you guys talk about how fiercly loyal you are to the card you bought sounds a whole lot like the fanboi console wars. Seems like there are many quality products out there and no "one solution" has all the answers. This is a thread for the game, isn't it?

Thanks to the guy who provided the control instructions


----------



## kingkong (Jul 22, 2006)

ok ive connectedmy new digital cam to my ds and made some screenshots.enjoy

game is fuckin awesome now i only need mario bang


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> There is alot of text for the tutorials, but it also shows you exactly what to do and where to tap the screen. The game is just fine for people that don't know jap.



thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with a quick FAQ made and released at the same time as a M3 update, it should be perfect


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> with a quick FAQ made and released at the same time as a M3 update, it should be perfect





not quite perfect though ..eh


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Jul 22, 2006)

Where can i get the rom?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kingkong @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> ok ive connectedmy new digital cam to my ds and made some screenshots.enjoy



How did you do that?!


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > with a quick FAQ made and released at the same time as a M3 update, it should be perfect
> ...



Yeah yeah, US version will be the good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (actually I think about just testing with japanese one)
I just hope most of japanese little texts are katakanas...


----------



## Kagaden (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Bruce @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> -Trashed post-



Did you not see the previous guy who asked this and got a warning? Are you possibly looking to get banned?


----------



## Chanser (Jul 22, 2006)

This ain't Supercard vs M3 war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll have to wait for M3 Game Manager v22e or something.


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Kagaden @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Bruce @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > -Trashed post-
> ...



No, i didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for that


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, after playing this for about half an hour, I can easily say this one's in my top ten DS list!! The touch screen controls are done very nicely, as well as the items that you can use in it. You need absolutely no experience in Japanese language to play this game. I played trough the tutorial and played a few matches. The AI was easy, but I guess that's because it's still the beginning. If it only had online playing, this game would've been a blast. But playing multiplayer offline is also good I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really gonna play this one allllooot longer than most of the games i've flashed.


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 22, 2006)

should be OK but i ask just in case... there a left-handed mode, hm ?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> should be OK but i ask just in case... there a left-handed mode, hm ?



Yea, you can choose it in options. the second option.


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 22, 2006)

excellent


----------



## yuwing (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't get it to work on EZflash IV lite. Used old and updated version of EZ client, 1.67 AND 1.66 kernel. maybe i got a corrupted download


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 22, 2006)

Works on my ez4 (july patcher) and sc too.


----------



## GBAer (Jul 23, 2006)

Another one that doesn't work on the M3, I'm now beginning to think that the supercard is actually better cart.

BTW, I have both the supercard and M3.


----------



## supo (Jul 23, 2006)

this is the first time I've used my super card *CF* in a long time, and the first time ever for NDS.  I've updated to kernel v1.62, and using the V2.542 for CF version of patching software.  What settings should I be using, because no matter what I try it locks up in the middle of gameplay, and then I must restart.

thank you


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(supo @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> this is the first time I've used my super card *CF* in a long time, and the first time ever for NDS.Â I've updated to kernel v1.62, and using the V2.542 for CF version of patching software.Â What settings should I be using, because no matter what I try it locks up in the middle of gameplay, and then I must restart.
> 
> thank you




You're Supercard or CF mem card is shot, because only a retard couldn't get this running with that kit


----------



## yuwing (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(yuwing @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> I can't get it to work on EZflash IV lite. Used old and updated version of EZ client, 1.67 AND 1.66 kernel. maybe i got a corrupted download



okay update: I foudn out i got a corrupted zip so i gotta find another source to get it. will update further but i'm pretty sure itwi'll work.


----------



## supo (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(supo @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the first time I've used my super card *CF* in a long time, and the first time ever for NDS.Â I've updated to kernel v1.62, and using the V2.542 for CF version of patching software.Â What settings should I be using, because no matter what I try it locks up in the middle of gameplay, and then I must restart.
> ...



I've tested the supercard(L+R at boot) and they all pass.  The CF card is fine as I use it with my M3 with no problems.  The game boots, and plays fine for a few minutes and then it'll lock up randomly.  Any useful responses would be great.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

There is a ripped version of it that works with the M3, I'm playing it now. Some sounds are ripped, and they claim it crashes (hasen't on me yet, just won my second tournament game), but I can confirm it works with the M3 slim.


----------



## loash (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> There is a ripped version of it that works with the M3, I'm playing it now. Some sounds are ripped, and they claim it crashes (hasen't on me yet, just won my second tournament game), but I can confirm it works with the M3 slim.



It crashed when I won my first tournament...seems to be random


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 23, 2006)

The supercard is crap that's what i meant i was just wondering why it work on that but not on m3. There is nothing better than m3 i just don't get why somegames that aren't worth playing always work comapred to the decent ones, and the just came out with their new software which doesn't help this game right now.


----------



## Thorisoka (Jul 23, 2006)

actually it works because of normal boot

seems to be the same problem than New SMB (U) (which still requires normal boot for me, where the (E) version doesn't...), hopefully they will be able to fix it quickly


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Yep, just crashed on me after winning my first tournament.
*Despite the crash, I rebooted and I got three Japanese messages, unlocked Paratroopa, and got access to the Flower Cup. Ignore the crashing, you can still play the game.


----------



## forkyfork (Jul 23, 2006)

Has anyone unlocked boo or know if he is a playable character?


----------



## kutabare (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> The supercard is crap that's what i meant i was just wondering why it work on that but not on m3. There is nothing better than m3


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(forkyfork @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Has anyone unlocked boo or know if he is a playable character?


I'm almost positive he's playable. There's no reason to make anyone not playable. I think me unlocking Paratroopa is a good sign.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(supo @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(supo @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> ...




Well then logic would dictate that you're SC CF is up the spout. Wait for the M3 update.


----------



## supo (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(supo @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> ...



I can play everthing else in my m3 with the same card just fine though.   so I don't think it's the CF


----------



## forkyfork (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(forkyfork @ Jul 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone unlocked boo or know if he is a playable character?
> ...



I think you're right. I saw him on the tournament listing.

Man, oh man am I excited. When is this game supposed to come to the states?


----------



## loash (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Yep, just crashed on me after winning my first tournament.
> *Despite the crash, I rebooted and I got three Japanese messages, unlocked Paratroopa, and got access to the Flower Cup. Ignore the crashing, you can still play the game.Â



Nice, didn't realize that. Just booted it up again and it indeed saved my game and unlocked Paratroppa


----------



## 754boy (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> The supercard is crap that's what i meant i was just wondering why it work on that but not on m3. There is nothing better than m3 i just don't get why somegames that aren't worth playing always work comapred to the decent ones, and the just came out with their new software which doesn't help this game right now.



Apparently your M3 isn't as perfect as you fanboys like to pitch. I've been playing this on my SUPERCARD CF all day.....MWHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## krad (Jul 23, 2006)

sorry didn't know the rules


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

For some reason, after I completed the Flower Cup, the game didn't crash this time. Odd. I've had no problems outside the crashing after the first cup.


----------



## yuwing (Jul 23, 2006)

wow this game is fun... but AI is a bit too easy... it's funny how you can dunk and stay in the air for so long and earning some more points before u put it in the basket lol


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(yuwing @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> wow this game is fun... but AI is a bit too easy... it's funny how you can dunk and stay in the air for so long and earning some more points before u put it in the basket lol


The AI gets a lot harder in the Star Cup. Not so much trouble that they start winning, but the finals of the Star Cup had me going "Oh ****" for a bit, as they scored two 50 pointers on me within the first few minutes.


----------



## yuwing (Jul 23, 2006)

my hand is getting kinda cramped and tired from holding the DS lite


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, it uses the same control scheme as Metroid. I'll try to switch to left hand mode, but using the touch screen is too much fun, without it, it would seem like a generic BB game


----------



## 754boy (Jul 23, 2006)

Can we get a menu translation plz


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

First one is a set of tutorials.

Second one is tournaments.

Third one may be online play or something else, not sure.


----------



## burnsams (Jul 23, 2006)

Could ANYBODY send me this patched version? I really wanted to play


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, sorry about the random crashes. Thorisoka was right about the normal boot, that's the only reason it works. Getting it to load in normal boot was the only goal I had, even if there was no gameplay. So things still turned out better than I expected and when a patcher update comes along, everybody can still use their saves and continue playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing NOT to do though. Do NOT do Mario's special shot on the ripped up one, or view the tutorial for it of course. That's the only certain crash I've been able to find but other random ones have occured randomly every now and then.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Ashura, it always crashes (Atleast 3 outta 3 tries it did) at Bowser's Castle. And when it's the finals of the Star Cup, that's a bit of a problem. Still, really appreciate what you did do.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

*STOP REQUESTING WHERE TO FIND ROMS AND FIND THEM YOURSELVES*.

Honestly, with all of the deleted posts, one would think it'd be painfully obvious there's *NO* requesting.


----------



## burnsams (Jul 23, 2006)

Im not asking for urls, just a good soul to send it to me by msn...
Easy complainning if you have the game..


----------



## outphase (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Im not asking for urls, just a good soul to send it to me by msn...
> Easy complainning if you have the game..



That would actually be worse than asking for a site that has it.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 23, 2006)

I love the commercial for this game XD

YouTube version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJwNIiZ1m-g


Straight up flash version:
http://reklamyftp.gry-online.pl/051214/c/cmmario3on3jpn.swf


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Holy shit, the Final Fantasy team at the end of the Special Cup CHEATS. They stop every dunk you do, their shots seem to never miss, the ninja seriously acts like one as he disappears everytime you get close to him!


----------



## 754boy (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Holy shit, the Final Fantasy team at the end of the Special Cup CHEATS. They stop every dunk you do, their shots seem to never miss, the ninja seriously acts like one as he disappears everytime you get close to him!



Lol, could you please use spoiler tags next time you post your experiences


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Might I also take a quick time to explain how your teammates litterly sit there and do nothing? She runs down the damn court with over 60 coins, so if they score they get ATLEAST 80 points. I can't catch up to her, the whole Smack the ball outta their hands isn't working with them. I see my partner Yoshi has a red shell. Could save the entire day if he would throw the god damned thing. Instead he decides to sit there and stare at it. He doesn't even move!


----------



## burnsams (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Gaisuto, can´t you help me?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Stop being so damn persistant burnsams and read the rules. No, I'm not telling you where. You PMing me didn't help change my mind either.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 23, 2006)

The SuperCard miniSD is the sh!t! Its by far the best flashcart out for DS games! Its doesn't stick out of my DS Phat and has the best DS game support! The day a game is released, or the day after, they put out a patch! The day after the Crash game came out we had a fix, how long do you think a fix will be in the waiting for M3/G6? SuperCard fits the best, plays DS games the best, cost the cheapest and is the ultimate solution for DS games! M3 is aiiiiight but needs to work on its size and price. However, I like the GBA support more but who plays GBA games when we have Mario Basket 3 on 3?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FifthE1ement


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 23, 2006)

Main Menu Translation: (from what I understand)

Tutorials?
-Tutorial of Offense and Defense moves
-Super's Tutorial
-Mini Games

Cups

Expedition Matches VS COM

Multiplayer
- Multicart
- Wireless Download


Yes, the FF team, geez.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, the teammates are extremely useless. They do nothing the entire game except run around and stay in formation. They never block, rebound, use items, shoot, steal, or anything. Basically, you have to control all of their actions, there's 0 AI for your teammates, and that's pretty damn bad.

I really like the game, but without proper teammates, it's quite difficult. If only someone could make a trainer that gave your teammates simple AI (steal, block, rebound, get/use items).

Such a badass game, though, it really is.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Hey Gaisuto, can´t you help me?



You're breaking the rules by asking, please stop. Go look on your own accord and stop pestering people here.


----------



## Jesper64 (Jul 23, 2006)

Just played about 30 minutes of this game and so far it's awesome. The control system is very intuitive I find and liking it a heap.

Does anyone else find the charge up shot a waste of time. You seem to be standing still for so long for a shot that isn't guaranteed to go in. Or am I missing the point of it.


And could we please stop the M3 vs SC posts. Firstly it's been debated to death already and people have a wealth of objective information on which to base their decision and don't need incessant fanboy saying theirs is better.  Secondly this is a thread about Mario 3 on 3 basketball not which flash card it will run on. Sorry if I sound annoyed, but after reading through 4 pages with about 1/3 of them being irrelevant, I am slightly.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Jesper64 @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Does anyone else find the charge up shot a waste of time. You seem to be standing still for so long for a shot that isn't guaranteed to go in. Or am I missing the point of it.


On the court with Petey Pirahnas as the hoops, you almost have to use it or the shorter-range supers, as you can't dunk.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 23, 2006)

*I wish all games were made with all the "main" languages built-in and also have the option to switch them on the fly. I suggest english, jap, chinese, span, fre, and a few more. This would make playing all games so much easier and allow for games to release world-wide! This would keep good games like Bleach, Band Bros, Jump Super Stars and other games that will never see the light in other countries easier to play. I know I can play them but I like to know what is going on in the story and be able to read the controls. Ah, maybe one day! Anyway, this is still a hot game with great graphics! Nintendo, please just take this engine and build a quick Smash Bros game! I know you can do it! Even better a Powerstone type game in 3d!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FifthE1ement*


----------



## Chanser (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Could ANYBODY send me this patched version? I really wanted to play



Don't request!

Use your brain.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 23, 2006)

@FifthE1ement
You know this forum really isn't the best place to make suggestion to Nintendo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's a good idea regardless.


----------



## jirom (Jul 23, 2006)

For all the people wanting harder opponents, hard mode is unlocked after finishing rainbow cup. A little tip for people having a hard time on the last battle of rainbow cup, always guard the guy with the ball, switch characters whenever the opponent passes the ball. When an opponent is next to you while you're dunking, pass the ball to your teammate while in midair! Also, try jump shots if dunks don't work. Good Luck!


----------



## Konamix02 (Jul 23, 2006)

This really makes my day. My Supercard comes in the mail and this game comes out.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

How do you switch who you control? I wish I knew that before...


----------



## burnsams (Jul 23, 2006)

well, i guess ill have to wait then.
Thanks a lot for nothing, you all act as if its something absurd to add someone on msn and send a game, i really don´t understand why people need to be so selfish. but hey, that´s the american way

bye all, dont even bother replying


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

L button changes person.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 23, 2006)

man.. lot of deleted posts in this thread


----------



## dydy (Jul 23, 2006)

game work fine?


----------



## kennyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> well, i guess ill have to wait then.
> Thanks a lot for nothing, you all act as if its something absurd to add someone on msn and send a game, i really don´t understand why people need to be so selfish. but hey, that´s the american way
> 
> bye all, dont even bother replying



yeah bye noob. too lazy to even do some searching. you deserve to be without the game.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> well, i guess ill have to wait then.
> Thanks a lot for nothing, you all act as if its something absurd to add someone on msn and send a game, i really don´t understand why people need to be so selfish. but hey, that´s the american way
> 
> bye all, dont even bother replying



It's illegal dipshit. If people post links to illegal items then the owners of the website are at risk of being shut down. It's called copyright infringement, look it up. If you want to play the game, go find it, do not ask here. This is the same rule that applies to almost every single forum (public) on the net. I don't see what's so hard to understand. No one here is going to help you because you offer nothing insightful in return. You come here and request, we tell you to shut up, you PM members and continue to request, go away.

If you actually read the rules when you signed up you would have known this and all of this could have been avoided.

Stupid people piss me off.


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(dydy @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> game work fine?



Game works fine on EZ4/SuperCard. M3/G6 need to wait for an official patch, or use the hacked ROM, but that crashes randomly, apparently.


----------



## dydy (Jul 23, 2006)

not work on M3 its normal?? i wait a update


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay, changing my game plan entirely, I managed to beat the Final Team 122/76. I am a happy boy now.


----------



## asher (Jul 23, 2006)

this game is awesome... but.. does it has online gameplay?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know how, but I've managed to unlock Dixie Kong, Ninja, Bowser, Parakoopa, and Moogle...awesome!

Oh, and no, there's no Wifi.


----------



## dydy (Jul 23, 2006)

you think a update come for m3????


----------



## OrR (Jul 23, 2006)

Of course.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm not expecting an update from M3 til atleast Monday. One more day wait, I can manage that.


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> man.. lot of deleted posts in this thread


Yes there is. Just to clear a couple of things up:

*NO ROM REQUESTS WHATSOEVER* (as stated in the rules). It has nothing to do with selfishness, it is to do with the fact roms are illegal, and this site adopts a legal stance for obvious reasons.

If someone is in violation of this rule, please don't make a post about it, use the "Report" button so the staff can handle it (that's what it's there for). The requester is probably less likely to reply if they think they are simply being ignored. Off-topic replies only serve to clutter up the database with junk.


----------



## Demonclaw (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> I don't know how, but I've managed to unlock Dixie Kong, Ninja, Bowser, Parakoopa, and Moogle...awesome!
> 
> Oh, and no, there's no Wifi.



How do you unlock Moogle?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

I have no idea. I'm assuming it's when I beat the Final Fantasy team in the Rainbow Cup.


----------



## twomix (Jul 23, 2006)

here some translation

challange game
-practice
-special shot
-dribbles(time attack)

tournament

exhibition

taisen(competition)
-DS Wireless play
up:exhibition
left:dribbles
right:coin hunt
-DS Download play


option:
profile
hand: left right
assist button: on off
battle recognition(for wireless play i think): on off

right bottom main menu(user ranking)
-orange color button(all)
-green color button(friend)
-yellow color button(i dunno)

hope this is will be helpfull


----------



## Demonclaw (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> I have no idea. I'm assuming it's when I beat the Final Fantasy team in the Rainbow Cup.



Ive done that too but all I got was the Ninja ,and you get Birdo from mushroom cup on hard btw 







i


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's what I've done so you can figure it out.

Gold on Mushroom, Silver on Flower, Bronze on Star and Rainbow.
Bronze on Hard Mushroom. All tutorials done.


----------



## Demonclaw (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Here's what I've done so you can figure it out.
> 
> Gold on Mushroom, Silver on Flower, Bronze on Star and Rainbow.
> Bronze on Hard Mushroom. All tutorials done.



All I got is gold , how much must I suck to get bronze


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

How much of a smartalec do I have to be to get the Moogle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh wait I have him already lolol


----------



## Resident0 (Jul 23, 2006)

This game is so easy!

It's boring when you win by 280 - 0 all the time!


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 23, 2006)

I expect there is a diffulculty setting somewhere


----------



## Demonclaw (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> I expect there is a diffulculty setting somewhere



Yeah you unlock the hard mode when you finish the rainbow cup


----------



## twomix (Jul 23, 2006)

it's pretty hard in i think, only get silver in star tournament >_<
will try better next time
how about try human vs human
it'll be hard i think
you can't just look for coins
u have to defense and score as fast as possible


----------



## Daver (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> I wish all games were made with all the "main" languages built-in and also have the option to switch them on the fly. I suggest english, jap, chinese, span, fre, and a few more. This would make playing all games so much easier and allow for games to release world-wide! This would keep good games like Bleach, Band Bros, Jump Super Stars and other games that will never see the light in other countries easier to play. I know I can play them but I like to know what is going on in the story and be able to read the controls. Ah, maybe one day! Anyway, this is still a hot game with great graphics! Nintendo, please just take this engine and build a quick Smash Bros game! I know you can do it! Even better a Powerstone type game in 3d!Â



sorry to say that, but thats the most stupid request in this whole discussion.
so, if a developing company wants to release a game in japan only, you expect them to put time and money in it, only that people not intended to play this game (namely you and me with a flash card) understand that game ?
target: japanese market means: its targeted for japanese marrket - right ? so dont expect your idea to come true in 20 years. its just crap - and they will never support us - the minority, which doesnt even pay a cent for games.
dont expect them to put money in development for features only available to warez guys.

the other thing which comes to mind after reading 10 pages of comments:

hey, whats so hard in just trying things out ? you want a faq for about 15 menu entries ? i mean, come on - be creattive and dare to just test thiings like most people here. i got used to every menu point after testing about 10 minutes. most people here do i guess.
so, dont be afraid of japanese language - it wont byte! just test it.
Stop whining, start playing - like most people do.
or use the translations, some people already did in this thread.
or wait some month for a us version - but i guess, you are quite wrong here then.

my comment: this game kicks ass - best japanese game i ever had on my supercard....


----------



## T-hug (Jul 23, 2006)

There is a fixed release for M3/G6 in the topic of #NDSTemp on EFnet.

[-EDIT-]

Works


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 23, 2006)

That was faster than I thought. Thanks for the notice Thug.


----------



## Keva (Jul 23, 2006)

The controlls in this game are pretty hard for us lefties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres hoping a US release isnt to far off as its kinda boring not being able to read the text.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> There is a fixed release for M3/G6 in the topic of #NDSTemp on EFnet.
> 
> [-EDIT-]
> 
> Works



Thanks for the headsup. But what about the 'maycrash' thing in the filename?


----------



## moribund112 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm using an XG2 Turbo with Flashme - on an ole phat DS. I can't get this rom to even LOAD, and I had the same problems with Rockman ZX too.
Is anyone in the same ballpark as me? Most every other rom works flawlessly for me on my Neoflash.

/I realize I'm using old hardware. 
//Waiting for a nice blue DS before I get a G6


----------



## kennyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(moribund112 @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> I'm using an XG2 Turbo with Flashme - on an ole phat DS. I can't get this rom to even LOAD, and I had the same problems with Rockman ZX too.
> Is anyone in the same ballpark as me? Most every other rom works flawlessly for me on my Neoflash.
> 
> /I realize I'm using old hardware.
> //Waiting for a nice blue DS before I get a G6Â



I hope you are talking about a Navy blue ds lite and a g6 lite. Or else you're still using old hardware.


----------



## x_comp (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> There is a fixed release for M3/G6 in the topic of #NDSTemp on EFnet.
> 
> [-EDIT-]
> 
> Works


Hmmm... I hate to think what the queue is like for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Oh wait, it's been added to Rapidshare so there is no queue


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 23, 2006)

It's not a full fix, it has loads off stuff like sounds ripped out. It crashes occasionally too. But if you can't wait it's OK.

I expect there to be a fix today for M3 or tommorow at the very latest... I mean we are not talking EZ4 here.


----------



## OrR (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Daver @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish all games were made with all the "main" languages built-in and also have the option to switch them on the fly. I suggest english, jap, chinese, span, fre, and a few more. This would make playing all games so much easier and allow for games to release world-wide! This would keep good games like Bleach, Band Bros, Jump Super Stars and other games that will never see the light in other countries easier to play. I know I can play them but I like to know what is going on in the story and be able to read the controls. Ah, maybe one day! Anyway, this is still a hot game with great graphics! Nintendo, please just take this engine and build a quick Smash Bros game! I know you can do it! Even better a Powerstone type game in 3d!Â
> ...


You are right, in a way. However, there is still the option of importing games that you are obviously not even taking into consideration. Of course, I try games on my flashcard but if I like them I buy them, even if I have to import them from Japan. The internet makes it easy and cheap.


----------



## x_comp (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> It's not a full fix, it has loads off stuff like sounds ripped out. It crashes occasionally too. But if you can't wait it's OK.
> 
> I expect there to be a fix today for M3 or tommorow at the very latest... I mean we are not talking EZ4 here.
> 
> ...


I buy the ones I really like too. Games that I would replay in the future mostly such as Mario Kart and Ouendan but not ones I'd play once and leave. The upcoming FFIII is a must buy for me


----------



## edd91 (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh, can you post a link for download the hacked rom please, I am a M3 user...
Thanks


----------



## Cinos (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Anyone know what the settings are? I tried writing directly and both DMA settings =/



You have to set it to Normal in order for it to boot.


----------



## marcouf (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(edd91 @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Oh, can you post a link for download the hacked rom please, I am a M3 user...
> Thanks



salut edd91,
la solution consiste à diminuer la taille de la rom en remplaçant par exemple le fichier son de Mario Bask. par un autre moins
imposant...et ça marche, mais le son est


----------



## edd91 (Jul 23, 2006)

STP par pitié je ne sais pas comment faire ou plutot je reussirai pas, upload cette rom hacké sur RapidShare par pitié marcouuuuuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MERCIIIIII lol


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Demonclaw @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how, but I've managed to unlock Dixie Kong, Ninja, Bowser, Parakoopa, and Moogle...awesome!
> ...




I got Moogle after beating the Star cup for the first time. Moogle is awesome. XD


----------



## tshu (Jul 23, 2006)

This game is surprisingly pretty fun! Diddy Kong! 

P.S. AshuraZero, can I please use Mario's special shot?


----------



## chava (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow!

This game's awesome. Love it!

What do i have to do to use special shots? key combination? Different touch? are they different for each character?


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 23, 2006)

Go to the main menu, then choose the first option, followed by the 2nd. Specials tutorial


----------



## x_comp (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Cinos @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> You have to set it to Normal in order for it to boot.
> 
> Got it working now, thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## dydy (Jul 23, 2006)

thx for this release for g6 /m3 but i wait for firmware or news game manager its better


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 23, 2006)

After playing for a while, I'm quite disapointed... It's not as fun as previous mario sport games...


----------



## Cinos (Jul 23, 2006)

When using the ripped version, don't use Mario'special, it crashes the game, I've done it twice in a row.


----------



## leetdood (Jul 23, 2006)

Tshu: of cooourse you can use the special shot. Go ahead and do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW: Have fun crashing your game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game rocks so much, I'm still on Star Cup. I hate that ice.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 23, 2006)

Anyone still looking for the working rom of this game?


----------



## leetdood (Jul 23, 2006)

Anybody know how to slam dunk without that delay? Like.. go right up to the basket and slam dunk it without any spinning.


----------



## litesaber (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Demonclaw @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I've done so you can figure it out.
> ...


maybe you've mistaken gold for bronze


----------



## kennyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(leetdood @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Anybody know how to slam dunk without that delay? Like.. go right up to the basket and slam dunk it without any spinning.



just rush up to the basket and slide your stylus up once....just once. doing it more than once makes you spin like a clown in mid-air.

i've gotten over that and now just keep doing the individual character's special. So the beginning matches are pretty lopsided like 700-800points against their 2-digit scores.


----------



## leetdood (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay, Can anybody please help me! I've been trying for two hours to get past the defense tutorial part where you have to put up a block shield and  then when it turns red you stroke down and catch the ball. Well, I managed to do it ONE time, after that never again. It just doesn't work. I mean it seems so simple: hold the stylus till the block shield is red and then release the stylus and stroke fast from top screen to down screen; Ah ah... no can do...Am I really that stupid? Can anybody tell me exactly what I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kennyboy @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(leetdood @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know how to slam dunk without that delay? Like.. go right up to the basket and slam dunk it without any spinning.
> ...


If you do float for a second, however, slide the stylus side to side as fast as you can for free coins. I've scored an extra 25 points this way. (Be careful, while you're spinning, you're vulnerable to dunk defense.) Slide top to bottom to stop spinning and dunk.


----------



## jirom (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> Okay, Can anybody please help me! I've been trying for two hours to get past the defense tutorial part where you have to put up a block shield andÂ then when it turns red you stroke down and catch the ball. Well, I managed to do it ONE time, after that never again. It just doesn't work. I mean it seems so simple: hold the stylus till the block shield is red and then *release the stylus* and stroke fast from top screen to down screen; Ah ah... no can do...Am I really that stupid? Can anybody tell me exactly what I'm doing wrong here?



that's what you're doing wrong


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2006)

You're sure? Because it still doesn't work. When I try keeping the stylus touching the screen Mario just lifts up his hands. Snif...help


----------



## TheVirus (Jul 23, 2006)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> You're sure? Because it still doesn't work. When I try keeping the stylus touching the screen Mario just lifts up his hands. Snif...help



You didn't catch the sarcasm? He made a pun with your wording, meaning you're dropping the stylus.


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 24, 2006)

Ugh, I tired about 10 times last night to beat those damn final Fantasy guys, and I couldn't do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear their dunks are unstoppable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seem to be able to stop nearly every single one of mine though, as well as every special.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 24, 2006)

Dirtie, a trick that will save your life in the off chance you don't know it. Jump, then slide the stylus up to do some air smack. Whenever they try to dunk, you have to be there to intercept them. Also, unlike other opponents, don't focus on coins, just try and get as many baskets as quickly as possible.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't stand to use the stylus on this game and I just use the D-Pad. How do you change players? Also what are the controls for the D-Pad and supermoves? Is there a faq or mini guide on menus or anything since I beat the Rainbow team on the ship pretty bad so I must be good at this game. Using the D-Pad helps for winnning and how do you do the challeges with the dpad and not the stylus? Thanks for any help or links to guides or help.

FifthE1ement


----------



## leetdood (Jul 24, 2006)

There's a tutorial in game. Did you try using it? First option on the menu.


----------



## x_comp (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> Dirtie, a trick that will save your life in the off chance you don't know it. Jump, then slide the stylus up to do some air smack. Whenever they try to dunk, you have to be there to intercept them. Also, unlike other opponents, don't focus on coins, just try and get as many baskets as quickly as possible.
> 
> Agreed. Stop them from dunking then just concentrate on dodging them and dunking as fast as possible. They're a fairly agressive bunch
> 
> ...


Check the screens I posted here although you should be able to work things out.

The cups in the first mode is fairly easy. Just wait until you play the Rainbow Cup on Hard Mode, though


----------



## barnacles (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> After playing for a while, I'm quite disapointed... It's not as fun as previous mario sport games...



Obviously you never played Mario Baseball . . . 

I like it. The stylus play definitely takes some getting used to, but I'm glad we have another sports game at least. We need a lot more. Hasn't anyone figured out that a touch screen can make for really interesting batting gameplay? I don't think there's even a baseball slated to come to the DS anytime soon.

I can only play Baseball Advance for so long . . .


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks so much for the screens! Since I can play the game with the dpad is is possible to play the tutorial with the dpad? Also, I beat the game, I kicked the star cups and square teams ass, but how do I unlock the balls and the other players?

FifthE1ement


----------



## forkyfork (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone figured out how to unlock boo?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 24, 2006)

I got Boo when I finished the Flower Cup in Hard Mode.


----------



## Konamix02 (Jul 24, 2006)

OH MY GOD I HATE THE RAINBOW CUP! THE FF CHARACTERS ARE SO CHEAP!


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> Dirtie, a trick that will save your life in the off chance you don't know it. Jump, then slide the stylus up to do some air smack. Whenever they try to dunk, you have to be there to intercept them. Also, unlike other opponents, don't focus on coins, just try and get as many baskets as quickly as possible.


I know I can do that, it just seems to never work though. I stand under the basket and it seems my timing is perfect... obviously it isn't.


----------



## forkyfork (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> I got Boo when I finished the Flower Cup in Hard Mode.



Er.. how do you specify "hard" mode with the tournaments. Does boo play any differently, like he does in Mario Tennis? Does he go ehhhhhhh-ehhhhhhhh?


----------



## SaiZou (Jul 24, 2006)

anyoen gotten moogle yet? i finished the ff part i got ninja only


----------



## leetdood (Jul 24, 2006)

Gaisuto got moogle. Don't know how.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 24, 2006)

i seem to have no working buttons. d pad works fine but in game a b x y have no function. supercard sd and superkey, ds lite


----------



## jirom (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> i seem to have no working buttons. d pad works fine but in game a b x y have no function. supercard sd and superkey, ds lite


while playing, press start, choose bottom right option, set to on


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 24, 2006)

This game is actually fun, but it would be even better if it wifi and I had some friends to play against.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 24, 2006)

Go into options... 3rd item down and set to yes. You'll notie the top screen go from showing you a picture of the dpad to a picture of the face buttons. I had this same problem!

FifthE1ement


----------



## sandreezy (Jul 24, 2006)

has anyone found a way to get this working on the m3? i read something about a ripped something or other but so far im pretty much in the dark.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there anybody who knows how to get past the "Defense tutorial" part where you have to block (red shield/stroke down) and bump Wario away? I still haven't managed to do it. I got it right one time. I really would like to get through the whole tutorial. 
Thnx


----------



## gcleech (Jul 24, 2006)

U-disk Manager Version V4.1C(+ loader V4.1A)
============================================
1. Support running the new NDS game 0505-Mario Basket 3...


----------



## jirom (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jul 23 2006 said:


> You're sure? Because it still doesn't work. When I try keeping the stylus touching the screen Mario just lifts up his hands. Snif...help


you're supposed to stop touching the screen after swiping the stylus down


----------



## x_comp (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(forkyfork @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I got Boo when I finished the Flower Cup in Hard Mode.
> ...


There is a red tab for it where you choose which cup to go for. It's unlocked after you beat Rainbow Cup in normal mode.

And Boo playing basketball is too cute XD Er... Cool >_>


----------



## accolon (Jul 24, 2006)

There's a new Game Manager for M3 as well:

M3 Game Manager V22E
====================
1. Support running the new nds game 0505-Mario Basket 3...  

http://www.ndscard.com/Download.htm


----------



## Costello (Jul 24, 2006)

OK thanks guys, I'm uploading the files and posting news


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 24, 2006)

I really hope that hard mode is MUCH harder, because i just won the first tournament with scores of 936-0, 1001-0, and 800-0


----------



## SaiZou (Jul 24, 2006)

i was using the mario ripped version and im wondering if i can put my ripped save over my updated mario help


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried that and it didn't work for me.  Your results might vary.

Does anyone know if its possible to have a shot be worth more than 140 points? (100 coins and super shot?)

This is a fun game though, and the only game I've attempted to play in Japanese for more than two minutes.  I just wish it was a little more fast paced.  In other words, the replays happen after every basket, and it shouldn't be so often, and the clock shouldn't stop.  It should almost be like the old NBA Jam games where you just took the ball near the basket, and then had to work your way up court.


----------



## Demonclaw (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> i was using the mario ripped version and im wondering if i can put my ripped save over my updated mario help



Yeah it worked for me  , you just have to re-copy the ripped verion with the new m3 manager


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, is anyone else having crashes against the final fantasy characters the first time through rainbow cup?  Twice in a row the game has crashed during this.  I'm using the newest Game Manager and firrmware, on an M3 SD.  Settings are Fastboot 4x, No-Trim, Software reset, and I am NOT using the ripped version.


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> Okay, is anyone else having crashes against the final fantasy characters the first time through rainbow cup?Â Twice in a row the game has crashed during this.Â I'm using the newest Game Manager and firrmware, on an M3 SD.Â Settings are Fastboot 4x, No-Trim, Software reset, and I am NOT using the ripped version.



In my case, game freeze betwen the game in tournament.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you tried using Normal Boot just in case?


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got past that stage fine without crashing (I was really worried it was going to crash the one time I was winning all game, but it worked fine), so I guess its okay.

Oh, and normal boot isn't possible with the non-ripped version, its 64 megs.


----------



## Celb (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> Okay, is anyone else having crashes against the final fantasy characters the first time through rainbow cup?Â Twice in a row the game has crashed during this.Â I'm using the newest Game Manager and firrmware, on an M3 SD.Â Settings are Fastboot 4x, No-Trim, Software reset, and I am NOT using the ripped version.



Use 1x Fastboot, since 4x crashes when Dixie Kong uses her super =/ (I'm using 22e, non-ripped rom..etc etc, everything else in the game runs just fine, except for Dixie Kong's super.)


----------



## forkyfork (Jul 24, 2006)

If anyone has unlocked boo and would kindly send me their game save (not the rom.. just the .dat or .sav file) that would be great.

Thank you


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 24, 2006)

The red square guy is crashing my cgame on his super shot, no matter whether I use 4x or 1x.  I'll try with software reset off, see if that helps.


----------



## m_babble (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving this game.


----------



## lazyworm (Jul 25, 2006)

this game looks cool


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 25, 2006)

Seems to be working much better with reset turned off, on the M3


----------



## jirom (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(forkyfork @ Jul 24 2006 said:


> If anyone has unlocked boo and would kindly send me their game save (not the rom.. just the .dat or .sav file) that would be great.
> 
> Thank you


here's an m3 save
http://rapidshare.de/files/26916851/Mario_...3_on_3.rar.html


----------



## leetdood (Jul 25, 2006)

To that guy who complained that the replays of the shots were long- Tap the touchscreen to skip. No offense, but that was EASY to figure out.

The ABXY buttons not being functional is not a screwup. They're not meant to be used. The touchscreen is normal play, it's much more fun that way. Button play is just.. it isn't unique/smooth.


----------



## x_comp (Jul 25, 2006)

The buttons work fine except you can't pivot or move the ball around each character as easily. I only use the stylus to do those special shots and I practically have no time to execute one in Hard Mode


----------



## twiiist (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Wow, after playing this for about half an hour, I can easily say *this one's in my top ten DS list!! *The touch screen controls are done very nicely, as well as the items that you can use in it. You need absolutely no experience in Japanese language to play this game. I played trough the tutorial and played a few matches. The AI was easy, but I guess that's because it's still the beginning. If it only had online playing, this game would've been a blast. But playing multiplayer offline is also good I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well can't imagine the other top 10....


"this game is bad"


----------



## blindr (Jul 25, 2006)

yea, i dont like this game either.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 25, 2006)

I think it was me complaining about replays being too long.  It wasn't just the replays I meant though, but even the fact that it treats things like a round.  Every time you get the ball, it says "Ready, Start".  It slows down the pace of the game too much, and should just be continuous.


----------



## x_comp (Jul 25, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jul 25 2006 said:


> I think it was me complaining about replays being too long.Â It wasn't just the replays I meant though, but even the fact that it treats things like a round.Â Every time you get the ball, it says "Ready, Start".Â It slows down the pace of the game too much, and should just be continuous.


Yeah, I get what you mean. If you play real-life basketball sims like EA's NBA series, the match just keeps on playing after one side scores.

But I still think it's a fun game. You don't get to boost up your scores by collecting coins, bash your opponents with items, knock them away, play on exotic courts, use powerup items or use fancy special shots in those sims like you can do here. That's the whole fun of DS games IMO. Always something new (not always good or accepted of course) and different wheareas games for the Sony consoles, try too hard to look good and keep the traditional gameplay (apart from a few exceptions) but, lets not go into that...


----------



## europat (Jul 26, 2006)

Just have noticed on the M3 Adapter website, they have done the update Vers. 22e , which support Mario Basket 3-on-3 by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wooo hooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to play ! 

Pat


----------



## SaiZou (Jul 26, 2006)

does anyone kno how to get black mage?


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 26, 2006)

To get the last two players you must beat Regular mode with all Gold then Hard mode with all Gold! That means beating the opposite team by more then 200 points each time. I doubt anyone can do it to the last stars team on hard!

FifthE1ement


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 27, 2006)

Whats really ridiculous is when you get free enough to use your super shot, and then they use the shield to prevent your teammate from going anywhere near the ball.  I lost two games in a row because of this.

Also, I've noticed some players are better than others at making outside shots.  Is anyone the best at this?  Also, is there any trick to making outside shots?  I mean does the speed of the stroke or how straight it is affect the shot?  I haven't really been able to tell, but all of my shots always hit the rim before bouncing a few times and deciding whether to go in or not, as compared to when the computer just makes them right away.


----------



## dydy (Jul 29, 2006)

just a question mario basket work with the M3 gamemanger v23?
thx for your infos


----------



## alfun9 (Jul 31, 2006)

Could someone plase upload their save that I could use on my supercard? Thanks


----------



## lumo (Aug 2, 2006)

does anyone else use the same controls as me, use stylus mode for attacking so i can move ball away from opponents and do super shots, but when on defense i switch to buttons and using b to steal and use items and x twice to stop dunks i seem to win everything, except the ff team on hard as they have a habit of avoiding every dunk defense and not letting my team dunk, even mario and ninja who i think have faster dunk animations.


----------



## alfun9 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got this email last night from Nintendo


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah? And?


----------



## alfun9 (Aug 2, 2006)

And if you didnt notice the offical release date its Sept 11


----------



## legoblocks (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 22 2006 said:


> Works fine on EZ4. Doesn't work on G6 Lite and M3.Â



This will work on M3 if you update your M3 software to v23.


----------



## anonyplayer (Aug 7, 2006)

What is the saver type for this game? My EZ4 comes up as UNKNOWN in the latest client when trying to write, and it doesn't save properly on the DS. What do I need to set it to (size/type)?


----------



## hey_suburbia (Aug 17, 2006)

I posted a 10 minute uncut video of the game, plus my review/first impressions:
http://wiinintendo.net/?p=1317


----------



## Lloyd14 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking forward for the USA version.


----------

